# Spring Valley Range?



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Does anyone frequent the range at Spring Valley? Im thinking about making the trip, and checking it out this weekend (not planning to shoot). Im looking for a nice/cheap place to shoot and zero a scope. Ive read that it is crowded on the weekends. Any other issues? Any better options in the Cincinnati area with 50+ yards, and allows 5.56 when I can find some?

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## IGbullshark (Aug 10, 2012)

im assuming that we are talking about the one by caesar creek? if so then i would recommend it. its nice for what it is. being outdoors, sometimes they close for weather so if its raining i would call first. they have lots of rifle stalls but dont even try to go on the weekend if you want to shoot a pistol. they only have like five stalls for pistols, and they are always filled. its $24 for a year so its really hard to beat. the other big downside though is that you cant buy ammo there so be sure to bring a lot.


----------



## mikecamroon (Apr 2, 2013)

I visited Spring Valley last year, that was a great place for rifle shooters.... They have thirty rifle benches at 100 yards and ten at 50 yards...... Five dollars per day or $24 for for a year..... They supply cardboard backing for your target and clothes pins to hang it..... They don't take payment at the range. You can buy it online or at any place that you can purchase fishing or hunting license....... The benches are setup for right or left shooters...... Ceasefires are frequent so some patience is required........ I was there during the week and talked to a few people that said that it gets very busy on weekends..... The drawback is the pistol range, only four spots at fifteen yards. Overall I think it's a great deal...... If you live in the Dayton area it is only thirty minutes away.


----------



## dodgeboy75 (Feb 20, 2007)

Does anybody know if you are allowed to pattern shotguns? Looking for somewhere to pattern some different shells before turkey opener.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

dodgeboy75 said:


> Does anybody know if you are allowed to pattern shotguns? Looking for somewhere to pattern some different shells before turkey opener.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


you could PROBABLY do it at the spring valley range ,on the 25 yard section, they have a clay pigeon range that is actually free to use, but if they're others using it, patterning would be a no go..i have done it on the 25 yard range before and it worked out ok..not great but just OK


----------



## samfishdyt (Sep 15, 2010)

I love it, it's a bit far from my house so with gas considered I'm not saving much if any money. Great for clay shooting, close to my work, and cheap for the year so I always get a pass. Does get crowded on nice weekends.


----------

